# AMD Phenom x4 Cooling Sugestions. !!open debate!!



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

Hi all, i want to start a new build based around the new AMD Phenom 9850 x4 as they seem pritty cheap here in th uk at about £145.11RRP and id be a fool to miss out but since this is my first build in a year im a little behind on a one or two things and im needing advice on not only the cooling but on other stuff as well, but ill talk more about those on other threads. for now ill welcome any and all pointers as to what might be the best cooling soltion from this new bread of CPU and since im a chatty person you can tell me your fav's to =).
the main aspect of the cooler for me would be something as quiet as possable but at the same time have scope for overclocking.

Thanks for reading.....


----------



## a111087 (May 18, 2008)

either huge air cooler like ultra 120 extreme or water cooling


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

Thats cool thanks ill add it as one of my options.
i am open to the idea of a very quiet fan if needed, and im not going to over clock it by much and at the mo i just want to see what how it far's as it is and only overclock when i need to.
keep the suggestions comeing =) and thank you all.


----------



## pagalms (May 18, 2008)

Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 maybe?


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

i don't know if that can handle the heat given out?? if anyone can say please do....
thanks =)


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## SirKeldon (May 18, 2008)

Who said watercooling?


----------



## jpierce55 (May 18, 2008)

I had a Scythe Infinity on the Phenom 9600 I tried out, it was only in the 2.6's but the temp ran very cool.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

Water cooling dose interest me but i know nothing about it so help needed there lol.


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003


 is that avalable in the uk as most of the smaller US retailers don't like or have online options for shiping and its a pain.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> I had a Scythe Infinity on the Phenom 9600 I tried out, it was only in the 2.6's but the temp ran very cool.



ok cool do you have the temp's for that? idle ect....
i wonder what the temp differance is between them and would that be able to cope...

thanks =)


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> Water cooling dose interest me but i know nothing about it so help needed there lol.
> is that avalable in the uk as most of the smaller US retailers don't like or have online options for shiping and its a pain.



i believe so google it


----------



## KBD (May 18, 2008)

How about a Thermalright Ultima-90? It comes pretty close in performance to the Ultra 120 and weighs only 460g., you can mount a 120/92mm fan on it. Just make sure it works with the Phenoms, i know it works with AM2, not sure about AM2+. I'm considering getting it for my FX-62 to replace Zalman 9500.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...e_2_Quad_and_Extreme_Ready.html?tl=g40c14s220


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

KBD said:


> How about a Thermalright Ultima-90? It comes pretty close in performance to the Ultra 120 and weighs only 460g., you can mount a 120/92mm fan on it. Just make sure it works with the Phenoms, i know it works with AM2, not sure about AM2+. I'm considering getting it for my FX-62 to replace Zalman 9500.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...e_2_Quad_and_Extreme_Ready.html?tl=g40c14s220



i don't think it is, it looks like it only does fx's and opterons. i wish CPU and cooler manufacturs would come up with a simple heat disipation standerd mesurment that could help buyers find the right cooler for them, in other words say if a CPU or other device prodused say 120C* per minute (Cpm) uncooled (which left uncooled would as you know lead to a melt down) and then when it came to fine the right cooler you'd buy one that could disipate that 120cpm and a bit more to play with say like it would say on the packet 150cpm+ or something. i just wish there was something like that that could help.....


----------



## spearman914 (May 18, 2008)

The Xigmatek Rifle S1283 gets my vote. It beats the T.R.U.E.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

is there a uk seller for that, i tryed to google it but nothing so far.
The Xigmatek Rifle S1283 may have some motherbourd compatablity problems as im looking for a bourd built round an AMD 750/750fx chipset and i look at the site and it menshed some stuff about it. ill keep you all posted when i find the right MB for me lol


----------



## KBD (May 18, 2008)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=700899


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

KBD said:


> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=700899



thanks for that, good price to lol.
any more options please just incase.


new news just in:Xigmatek HDT-S1283 

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=700899

H.D.T. (Heat-pipe direct touch) technology. 
Anti-vibration rubber design. 
Particular spoiler design. 
3pcs high performance U type heat-pipe. 
Light weight. 
High performance & easy installation. 
120mm highly efficient PWM fan. 
3 in 1 application: LGA775 push-pin/K8 & AM2 tool-less clip. 

Compatiable With 
All Intel Socket 775 CPU 
Core 2 Extreme / Quad / Duo 
Pentium Extreme Edition / D 
Celeron D 
All AMD Socket AM2 / 754 / 939 / 940 CPU 
Athlon 64 / FX / X2 / Opteron / Sempron       <<<<<<<<??? may not be up to x4 requirments

Outside Dimension 
Dimension (W) x (H) x (D) mm 120 x 50 x 159 

Heat Sink
Material - Aluminum Alloy 
Heat-pipe 8 x 3

Fan Details 
Dimension (W) x (H) x (D) mm 120 x 120 x 25 PWM fan 
Voltage Rating (V) 12V 
Speed (R.P.M.) 1000~2200 R.P.M. 
Bearing Type Rifle Bearing 
Air Flow (CFM) 72.1~99.6 CFM 
Air Pressure (mmH2O) 2.6~4.8 mmH2O 
Life Expectance (hrs) 50,000 hrs 
Noise Level (dB) 20~32 dBA 
Connector 4 Pin with PWM 

Weight (g) 600g (w/fan)


----------



## KBD (May 18, 2008)

That's the only one i could find through yahoo. Perhaps try google or a UK search engine. I also found one on amazon.uk for a bit more but thats it.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 18, 2008)

well thanks for your help, may its that the x4 only been in the uk and else where for only a few months now and there are not the the right coolers out yet lol, but still please if anyone finds the right one then let me know =) and thanks again for your help


----------



## spearman914 (May 19, 2008)

It does support X4:

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2233



> The 600gram HDT-S1283 heatsink is compatible with socket 775 Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad CPUs, and all socket 754/939/940/AM2 AMD Athlon64/Phenom processors.


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

The guy above me is right, look at the system specs in the first post in this thread here:


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746

You'll find that that guy has an X4 BE and Xigmatek


----------



## MrW (May 19, 2008)

I'd also go for the Xigmatek. Be sure to measure your case, it is a fairly tall cooler.


----------



## RoachHotel (May 19, 2008)

There is no better solution for a 9850 and possible overclocking then water. I just made my 1st water system and knew nothing about it either. I would highly suggest calling Danger Den and telling them what you are building and what you want to spend, and they will put together a system for you that will do anything you want. 
I called and Jeremy from Danger Den was nothing but perfect. The system I purchased from them keeps my 9850 clocked at 3.1 at or under 50C with 1.5 volts rockin to it. As far as setting it up. Just follow the instructional videos on Danger Dens web site and you cant go wrong. 

There main number is 503-458-6548  ask for Jeremy 

My proof of numbers can be seen on hwbot.org under Roachhotel.


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

Thanx for the info man, a lot of us who don't know jack about water cooling but would like to try would appreciate it.


----------



## RoachHotel (May 19, 2008)

After you call them and talk to them, you wont be afraid of it anymore. And to tell you the truth, it was really easy.. Just take your time and do it right the 1st time. the videos were priceless for me being a 1st time water cooler.. The picture above is my 1st water cooling project, and it hasnt leaked a drop.


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

By the way, what kind of case is that in the picture?


----------



## RoachHotel (May 19, 2008)

Thats a Danger Den Waterbox plus, heres a link..

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=253&cat=1&page=1


----------



## adrianx (May 19, 2008)

so... I use a zalman 8700, it's very difficult to mount also to unmount but I think is with 5% better that stock (I dont use the stock yet)


----------



## Reeverdark (May 19, 2008)

the case im getting is a Hiper Osiris Black Aluminium Mid Tower so just to let you know =)
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144504/show_product_overview 
thank you all...


----------



## btarunr (May 19, 2008)

Last I heard, the 125W Phenom chips (X4 9750, 9850, 9950) come with that large 4-pipe cooler which AMD used to give with the Athlon64 FX 62. It cools pretty well, at least for a sub-2.9 GHz OC.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 19, 2008)

so its safe to say then that the 9750, 9850 and the new to be raleiced 9950 produce the about the same amount of heat as a fx 62, there by would it be safe to say anything compatable with an AM2 socket and can support an fx62 and greater will support any x4 chip?


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2008)

Cooling and motherboard compatabilitly are two entirely different things.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Cooling and motherboard compatabilitly are two entirely different things.



not according to here

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/amdcooling/tr-ultra-120-extreme

where if look at:

Compatibility
Ultra-120 Extreme - Compatible with Intel LGA775 and AMD AM2 socket. Socket 754/939 owners will require the S939 Bolt Through Kit.

It is recommended that you look at the Motherboard Compatibility Information for further information


which is where a list of compatable motherboards has been made, as to weather this is just a guide or not oh well lol, but for now i don't wish any un-nessesery damage to anything i buy...
please note that my comment only applys  to this brand of cooling and no other so far....


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2008)

Zalman CNPS9500 and CNPS9700 is also good
also any highend AM2 socket cooler will do


----------



## Reeverdark (May 19, 2008)

wiak said:


> Zalman CNPS9500 and CNPS9700 is also good
> also any highend AM2 socket cooler will do



cool, like the look of it, but is it suteable for the job in hand?? forgive me for bein a bit paranoid but i just dont want to commit my money if it dont work lol.... have you used it on this CPU befor?


----------



## rodneyhchef (May 19, 2008)

That xigmatek one is on special offer on scan today. (£5 off!) Just ordered myself one.


----------



## panchoman (May 19, 2008)

im going to have to go with xigmatek on this one.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 19, 2008)

do any of you think this one will do?

ASUS SILENT SQUARE EVO COOLER F. SOCKET 775/AM2/939/754....

it looks good =)


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

Go with Xigmatek, especially since its on sale 5 pounds off. Its one of the best air coolers out there. It will work with Phenom 9850 as noted above, so don't worry.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 19, 2008)

When I go to Phenom, I cannot keep my AF64pro (aluminum...  mmm no) I have to get a new cooler, so I chose this one:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012


----------



## Reeverdark (May 19, 2008)

KBD is that the  Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (H.D.T.) 120mm? the only thing i worry about is if it can do the job? i s there anyone out there that know where the tests are or have done this them selfs on a x4 chip..... plaese help i dont want it to fry on me lol...
thank you all so far for your help


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> cool, like the look of it, but is it suteable for the job in hand?? forgive me for bein a bit paranoid but i just dont want to commit my money if it dont work lol.... have you used it on this CPU befor?



i get around 36c on idle on stock 9850 blacky
not bad and around 47c on load


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> KBD is that the  Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (H.D.T.) 120mm? the only thing i worry about is if it can do the job? i s there anyone out there that know where the tests are or have done this them selfs on a x4 chip..... plaese help i dont want it to fry on me lol...
> thank you all so far for your help



That's the one you want. A poster above said it's on sale on scan today. It will do the job: wiak is cooling his 9850 with the stock cooler and getting decent temps. You will be able to get even better temps with Xigmatek.

Also, the guy in this thread has a 9850 & Xigmatek and is getting good overclocks. You have nothing to worry about.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2008)

KBD said:


> That's the one you want. A poster above said it's on sale on scan today. It will do the job: wiak is cooling his 9850 with the stock cooler and getting decent temps. You will be able to get even better temps with Xigmatek.
> 
> Also, the guy in this thread has a 9850 & Xigmatek and is getting good overclocks. You have nothing to worry about.


am using CNPS9500ALED you fool 
http://picasaweb.google.com/tommarnk/ZalmanCNPS9500ALED/


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

wiak said:


> am using CNPS9500ALED you fool
> http://picasaweb.google.com/tommarnk/ZalmanCNPS9500ALED/



You system specs say Stock cooling, fool 

No matter, he will still get better temps with Xigmatek.


----------



## spearman914 (May 19, 2008)

KBD said:


> You system specs say Stock cooling, fool



Too lazy to keep up ur info up-to-date...


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2008)

Ops, my fault, it does say 9500 next to his CPU

And he just changed cooling from stock to fans.


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2008)

KBD said:


> You system specs say Stock cooling, fool
> 
> No matter, he will still get better temps with Xigmatek.


not anymore fool 
CNPS9500 does a nice job cooling it
am also using Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste, btw my motherboard dont like 9500ALED, it has its mount holes the wrong ways, but it do work :/


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> not according to here
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/amdcooling/tr-ultra-120-extreme
> 
> ...



Ok, as far a clearence goes... I was thinking something else...


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

wiak said:


> not anymore fool
> CNPS9500 does a nice job cooling it
> am also using Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste, btw my motherboard dont like 9500ALED, it has its mount holes the wrong ways, but it do work :/



MX 2 is awesome. 

Reeverdark, just put a bit of thermal compound, don't put too much or it will give you bad temps.


----------



## btarunr (May 20, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> so its safe to say then that the 9750, 9850 and the new to be raleiced 9950 produce the about the same amount of heat as a fx 62, there by would it be safe to say anything compatable with an AM2 socket and can support an fx62 and greater will support any x4 chip?



Meh, 9750, 9850 and 9950 have a TDP of 125W on par with X2 6000+, 6400+, FX-62. I'm talking about TDP here and not motherboard compatibility. The socket design is identical and so, the cooler AMD used to ship with their 125W parts is what they give you with X4 125W. There are still boards that don't support Phenom in any way, example being the NForce 590a SLI board from MSI (K9N Diamond). Phenom isn't supported.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 20, 2008)

weel that ok cos i was going too get a M3A32-MVP DEL AM2/+ 790FX with wifi which a friend said was good.
anyone got an opionon about that?


----------



## adrianx (May 20, 2008)

from nvidia the mobo with 750a say it will support a TDP of 140 watt

by default the 9850 will use in full load 125 watt, but wen we will overclock the cpu the TDP will rise 

how will measure the "real" TDP in overclocking????


----------



## btarunr (May 20, 2008)

adrianx said:


> from nvidia the mobo with 750a say it will support a TDP of 140 watt



Wait, what? TDP (thermal design power) has no role to play in compatibility with a chipset. Just that some manufacturers deliberately keep CPU's with high rated TDP's out of their supported CPU lists because they feel their boards aren't designed to run them (because in reality the board turns out to be sub-standard) (though the chipset is perfectly capable of running them). 



adrianx said:


> how will measure the "real" TDP in overclocking????



Use this nifty little app (at your own risk): http://www.burn-it.dk/index.php?page=download_view.php&post_nr=4


----------



## adrianx (May 20, 2008)

frist It's 780a not 750a like I write...


btarunr

>>>http://asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1438&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171

look at the mobo picture... say 140W

so I simple say this mobo was/are designed to support/deliver 140watt of power for the CPU. with 15watt more that the actual TDP of phenom 9850


----------



## Reeverdark (May 20, 2008)

i have an MSI bourd and to be honist ist given me nothing but trobble, you see there good with the amount of feturs but when you run the thing it feels like not everything is running as smoothly as you like, like it has bottle necks in the com links between devices when there shouldn't be as everything is compatable and just gose to show that although MSI have done a far job at trying its not all that its cracked up to be... this maybe just my bad expirece with this particular bourd but i do know plenty of people that are having the same as me.(not having a dig at you MSI lovers coz everyones aloud there fav for whatever reson i just wont be buying one again)... lol... thats why im giving Asus a try..... anyhow back on suject ((=/))... it would seem that the Ultra-120 Extreme, the Zalman CNPS9500 and CNPS9700 and the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 are the one's so far that everyone likes, im getting a Hiper Osiris Black Aluminium Mid Tower so ill need to round down the one's that wont fit in it lol... and last but not least ill need to find the best for the job and ill be needing everyones help coz remember that once the best is found ill be spending my money on it and that needs to be money well spent....

Thank you all for your support so far and please keep it up your all doin greate!! =)


----------



## btarunr (May 20, 2008)

adrianx said:


> frist It's 780a not 750a like I write...
> 
> 
> btarunr
> ...



That still has nothing to do with the chipset, only with the board's design, power phases, etc. 140W simply means that it's 125W TDP + the potential increase in TDP due to overclock.


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> weel that ok cos i was going too get a M3A32-MVP DEL AM2/+ 790FX with wifi which a friend said was good.
> anyone got an opionon about that?





From what i've read people had mixed results with that board, perhaps someone here who has one can comment. I suggest you also take a look at the DFI 790FX offering:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044

Also, the MSI 790FX Rev 2 seems solid, but i guess you don't want that cause you had a bad experience with your current board.

As far as nvidia 780a, i would give those boards time to mature before buying one, they seem to have issues at the moment.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 20, 2008)

well i looked at dfi but it i didn't support DDR2 1066 which i needed, as far with what im looking for in a bourd i was looking for the following>

Crossfire compatablity
Socket AM2+
FBS at 5200MHz
DDR2 1066

And only four bourds that i could find so far that support all that and that was ether ASUS or GIGABYTE.......
i do like what DFI offers but the sope with the ram was not up to par with what i need.....

on an other note, i would like to make a poll on the coolers that seem to be liked on this thread and i dont know if thats pos? ill need a mod's help with this one if thats ok, just so i know if i can or not......


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

I think that DDR2-1066 should work with that DFI mobo, just read the reviews see what kind of RAM people use. AFAIK 790 chipset + Phenom = DDR2-1066 support.


----------



## suraswami (May 20, 2008)

Check out my FS thread.  I have the Asus wi-fi edition brand new for sale.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60738


----------



## Reeverdark (May 20, 2008)

all the DFI's being sold in uk from what i can see so far (i may be wrong but) they sport the 790fx but only support up to ddr2 800 which for that chipset id thourght it would be more but oh well...


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

That's why i said read the reviews people post at stores and see what RAM they are using cause 790FX supports 1066 when coupled with the Phenom.


----------



## suraswami (May 20, 2008)

Don't think its a chipset issue.  If you put in X2 cpu it will support only 800, if you put in X4 it will support 1066.  This is because of the built-in memory controller in the cpu.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 20, 2008)

only thing that will come in useful for is when overclocking, ram wise.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 21, 2008)

right, so as far as cooling is conserned..... id like a vote and see which wins =)


----------



## KBD (May 21, 2008)

I think that TPU had a CPU cooling poll already, just do a search for it. But i'm almost certain that it will confirm what you've already been told: Thermalright 120, Tuniq Tower, Xigmatek and the like are the best air coolers out there.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 21, 2008)

KBD said:


> I think that TPU had a CPU cooling poll already, just do a search for it. But i'm almost certain that it will confirm what you've already been told: Thermalright 120, Tuniq Tower, Xigmatek and the like are the best air coolers out there.



yeah and i just wanted to know which is everyones fave out of thought's particular ones to help me make a dissision as to which to go for as it dosen't seem to make that much diferance and also for a bit of fun lol...... so out of thoughs which is your fav?


----------



## KBD (May 21, 2008)

I'd have to say Xigmatek, it is a great performer and light weight (600g w/ fan) in comparison to the other coolers.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 21, 2008)

OCZ Vendetta II is pretty nice, don't forget about that one!

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

^^^ awesome site for heatsink reviews


----------



## devguy (May 22, 2008)

I have the 790fx-ds5 from gigabyte and it allowed me a monster overclock on this X2.  I do however hope to upgrade to phenom eventually.  I'm sure its ready to handle the 125TDP processors, but anyone have any experience of it having a little extra room to get to 3 Ghz?  I understand there is a significant difference in performance between a Brisbane at 3Ghz and an Agena/Tolliman at 3Ghz.  

My current cooler works great on this X2 and it was essentially free after rebates.  However, with that fry's deal last friday (CNPS9700 Led for $20), I bought two!  One for me and one to sell to offset cost of what I paid.  I essentially got one for about $7!  I'll try it out when I get back from Europe in about 6 weeks.  Hopefully by then the x3/x4 will be a little cheaper, and an extra 3850 256mb will be dirt cheap.

BTW, temps with my current heatsink with the x2 @ 3.0 w/1.4V are about 34C idle, 50C load (using Arctic Cooling MX-2 of course!)


----------



## Reeverdark (May 22, 2008)

cool dude hope it gose well with that.


----------



## Reeverdark (May 24, 2008)

iv rounded it down to the Tuniq Tower 120 CPU Cooler or the Zalman CNPS9700 for looks now i just need to find out which is th best for my new case. if anyone has any other makes they'd like to point out im still open to sujestions.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

*Hope I can help*



KBD said:


> From what i've read people had mixed results with that board, perhaps someone here who has one can comment. I suggest you also take a look at the DFI 790FX offering:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044
> 
> ...



Sorry I came so late to the party 

I own both the ASUS M3A32 and the Phenom 9850BE and have absolutely no issues with the board along with a number of other members of this forum. As a matter of fact I personally believe it's the best of all the 790FX chipsets with it's only real competitor being the DFI boards but still not being better.

The M3A32 is the only one of the 790FX boards to offer the fully featured Spider abilites along with a bios that is updated often enough but not too often to support and fix any issues. It's got power to spare even using the 125W chips, the power it delivers is ultra clean at all times as long as your power supply is up to the task. It runs fantastically cool as well at all times...checking the temps on my board during yet another 8hr system stress test and it reached a peak of 30C.

The board works so well that no only can it overclock extremely well but it can also underclock and undervolt to amazing abilities as well. I have multiple settings for my system right now, one for high power for going all out playing a high spec game and one for low power for daily tasts and some lower spec gaming. The high spec measures 165W for the processor (X4 Agena 3Ghz 1.36v) and a max complete system draw of 342W not counting the monitor. The low power spec measures 45W for the processor (X2 Kuma 1.8Ghz 0.912v) and a max complete system draw of only 175W not including a monitor. The low power setting is still able to play Crysis on High at 1024*768 as well as do anything else you want to do daily task and fun wise (surfing, music, blu-ray, hd-dvd, etc.) without any hiccups or slowdowns in the least bit.

The board saves multiple bios settings (2 saved plus whatever you're currently using) and you can deactivate cores if you so wish along with a lot of other bios options. It has full Northbridge and HT Link overclocking ability which not all of the other boards have (namely the MSI boards), a huge amount of voltage options, and it's extremely reliable to boot.

If you'd like more info on how I and others have fared with the board then visit my thread here to see how things have developed so far. Btw, the lowest I can hit 3Ghz is 1.20v...it's not stable of course, but try _that_ on another board. The thread is titled mentioning low voltage clocking but it's not limited to that in anyway as there is far more than just that, it also has screen captures and explanations of certain options and reasons/how to's to go about overclocking the processor and the ram.

K

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746


----------



## KBD (May 24, 2008)

Reeverdark said:


> iv rounded it down to the Tuniq Tower 120 CPU Cooler or the Zalman CNPS9700 for looks now i just need to find out which is th best for my new case. if anyone has any other makes they'd like to point out im still open to sujestions.



Out of those 2 definately the Tuniq Tower. However, keep in mind that thing is very heavy, if you plan to move your PC often (i.e. to clean it and so on) that is not a good choice. The cooler will simply fall off if you are not careful when moving your case. If you plan on putting it in one place and leave it there then it's fine. If not then go with Xigmatek or Ultima-90.

P.S. Consider the Asus 790FX board, it seems to be working well for the guy who posted above.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'm not alone though as there seem to be others popping using this board after seeing my results/testing every day now.

As for cooling I personally use the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 on my Phenom. It stays perfectly cooled even on low and it's weight is mind boggling for something so huge. Bigger than the rest and weighs less too, it's also fantastically quiet and has the added benefit of cooling everything else in the case along with the processor. Since the fan is so large (120mm) and even on low it flows so much air it will cool everything in the case very noticably.

As long as your case is large enough you'll love it, but be aware that it IS freakishly huge so be prepared. You'll laugh out loud when you first open the box if you get one.

K


----------



## Reeverdark (May 24, 2008)

KBD said:


> Out of those 2 definately the Tuniq Tower. However, keep in mind that thing is very heavy, if you plan to move your PC often (i.e. to clean it and so on) that is not a good choice. The cooler will simply fall off if you are not careful when moving your case. If you plan on putting it in one place and leave it there then it's fine. If not then go with Xigmatek or Ultima-90.
> 
> P.S. Consider the Asus 790FX board, it seems to be working well for the guy who posted above.



i know and if you read my prev posts you'd know id already said i was getting that bourd lol. i will be moving it a bit or rather i dont know if i will but with my life fexablity is a must. the saying just in case is common. thank man =)


----------



## Reeverdark (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks, I'm not alone though as there seem to be others popping using this board after seeing my results/testing every day now.
> 
> As for cooling I personally use the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 on my Phenom. It stays perfectly cooled even on low and it's weight is mind boggling for something so huge. Bigger than the rest and weighs less too, it's also fantastically quiet and has the added benefit of cooling everything else in the case along with the processor. Since the fan is so large (120mm) and even on low it flows so much air it will cool everything in the case very noticably.
> 
> ...



Well ok dude, to note my case is a hyper osiris Black.


----------

